# engine switch out



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok throwing this out here to find a place to start from. I've got a 95 240sx and been looking into an engine swap. I've been looking at the possibility of a S15 SR20 DTE or on the extreme side and taboo possibly a 1JZ from a supra. I'm fairly sure that the supra engine would be a royal pia to switch out but i'm we've done the homework and it can be done. Lots of things i don't know on this one, so if i make mistakes-well now u know why i'm asking. If i'm gonna put this thing together i want the fullest effect possible so i'm doing my homework and searching for input from those who know. Tnx


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

theoretically speaking, ANY engine swap can be done. it's a matter of how dedicated you are and how deep your pockets go. 

if you want the SR20DET, i would actually recommend that you stick to the engine that's supposed to go with your chassis style. that would be the S14 SR20DET, or go with the S13 SR20DET. your preference. 

S14 SR will bolt right up, the S13 & S15 will need minor modifications to bolt up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

That's where my thoughts were leading me too...not to mention should anything go wrong with a 1JZ it's like 4-8 weeks to get the parts from Japan. That leaving S14 or S15 (i've eliminated S13's just by personal prejudice) If i'm correct tho S15's have forged internals which saves a ton of engine work down the road and should allow for much more abuse. As far as prices go i think that it would be worth it to go with a S15 to save having to do all the upgrades to the S14 later. It sounded like a more practical approach, then again i may be sorely misinformed.


----------



## blackbeltclub99 (Feb 5, 2003)

Go to www.afterdark-tuning.com and get them to do a RB25DET (Skyline GTS-T)swap for you. It is cheaper than the S15 and a heck of a lot more powerful. Also it is an inline 6 and not a four banger. If you plan on upgrading I suggest you get the RB25DET. With stock internals it can take well over 500hp. The only thing is no 6sp but I am sure that your friends would be more impressed with a skyline engine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

is there a 6 speed trani for 97-98 240sx, is there a way to legalise the s14 sr20det.


----------



## blackbeltclub99 (Feb 5, 2003)

No 6sp for the S14. The only 6sp's I know of are in the skyline GTR and the silvia S15. The skyline GTS-T(RB25DET) has a 5sp and the Silvia S13 and S14(SR20DET) also have a 5sp. No you can't leaglise the SR20DET however you can get a RB25DET legalised through Motorx(www.skylinegtr.com), but is will cost a lot of $$$. As long as your state does not do inspections you will be ok though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

well s15 is a great motor don't get me wrong! but a s13 motor is the way to go personally. 

i was in your shoes when shopping for the right swap! I had a few bucks to spend but didn't know what to do. i went to a local shop and asked how much the s13 and the s15 motor cost. the s15 1600 bucks more then a s13! then i asked the shop how much HP can a s13 bottom end handle? The max they did a stock bottom end to a s13 was at 412 hp. they told me get a s13, upgrade the turbo and bam u got urself a s15 with more power, and plus if i ever decide to change the pistons and rods the turbo is alreday upgraded for me so it saves me money in the long run!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forums here. I was going to post about a 95-98 240SX getting a Sr20DET swap, and s15 front end conversion, but this post was asking one of my questions already.

Anyway, what are the specs on the RB25DET as in hp and torque? What are the stock outputs of the RB20DET for the s13, s14, and s15?

I've been checking out AfterDark Tuning and their prices seem very reasonable. If you look at their installation packages, you get alot for your money it seems.

My questions, what 1/4 mile times can I expect to run when dropping in a stock sr20DET? What about the RB25? What other parts would be needed besides the engine and transmission? Does the transmission come with the engine for the prices give on After Dark's website?

My last question. If I purchase a 240sx(95-98), is this all I will need to convert the front end to taht of a s15 silvia?

S14 => S15 Strawberry Face Conversion
Price Subject to Change

We will be offering S15 Silvia conversions for S14s, these will be complete,bolt on kits and all parts are 100% new. Our kits will include all parts needed for the install, included in this package are headlights with brackets and harness, fenders, hood, aftermarket bumper of your choice, and all other miscellaneous hardware such as latches, nuts, bolts and hinges.

Conversion Includes: 
Nissan OEM Headlights 
Headlight Harness 
Headlight Brackets 
West Yokohama Fenders 
Aftermarket Bumper 
Nissan OEM Hood 
Nissan OEM Hood Hinges 
Bumper/Fender Reinforcements 
West Yokohama Signal Lenses 


I'm sorry if any of my questions I've asked are easy to answer or seem stupid. I'm just very new to this area, and want a decently quick car for my daily driver.

Thanks for the help guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dave2k2 (Aug 28, 2003)

Just wanted to add to the bit about the Supra enjine. DEFINATELY go for the RB engine instead. Bolts in fairly easily and many places stock parts which are also interchangable with many domestic Nissan parts. Even an RB20det, (often cheaper than s14/15 sr20), can kick much a** with a few lil tweaks. 

As far as the redtop s13 sr20 goes, it makes less horsepower in stock trim than the s15 due to lack of variable valve timing and lower stock boost. However, it has a high-port head which the later black tops do did not. So if you plan on upgrading things in the future, the early redtops have the greatest power potential. PEACE!


----------



## Dave2k2 (Aug 28, 2003)

U have questions about RB enjines? Unstable-Hybrids used to do the swap all the time although they've recently changed their sevices,(cries softly to himself). Anyhow, they have alot of FAQ's answered about EVERY swap u can imagine. But to answer amill94 a bit about rb20det here's one quote:

Q: I like the body style of the 95-98 body style for the 240sx, but I am looking for time slips around very low 13's to mid to high twelve's and I also like the idea of a skyline motor, which or what would be the cheapest route to achieve that goal? 
A: Cheapest route using a skyline motor? 

RB20DET 
upgraded turbo 
bigger injectors 
reprogrammed ECU 
LSD 

That would get you in to the 12s. 

Thats nice folks. Go visit this link and read up on your sr20det/RB20det/RB25det/RB26dett/VG30det/or whatever swaps:

http://www.unstable-hybrids.com/


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

holy jebus christ. there's false information all over!!!! (eysip seems to be only one who knows what he's talking about..)



> That's where my thoughts were leading me too...not to mention should anything go wrong with a 1JZ it's like 4-8 weeks to get the parts from Japan. That leaving S14 or S15 (i've eliminated S13's just by personal prejudice) If i'm correct tho S15's have forged internals which saves a ton of engine work down the road and should allow for much more abuse. As far as prices go i think that it would be worth it to go with a S15 to save having to do all the upgrades to the S14 later. It sounded like a more practical approach, then again i may be sorely misinformed.


i have never heard anything about s15 sr20det's having forged internals.. only reason s15 sr20det's put out more power than s13/s14 sr20det's are because they have a t28 ball bearing turbo, vvt, 440cc injectors, and a much better exhaust flow.



> is there a 6 speed trani for 97-98 240sx, is there a way to legalise the s14 sr20det.


blackbeltclub99 answered ur answer about the tranny.
i don't understand what u mean by "legalise the s14 sr20det" the engine is legally imported. only illegal thing about sr20det's are the emissions. different states have different emission laws. for example, there's no way in hell ur gonna pass emissions with a sr20det in california. in arizona, the laws aren't as harsh and sr20det's can pass emissions. no sr20det will pass visuals tho.. it has turbo-intercooled written on the cover.. hmm..



> i was in your shoes when shopping for the right swap! I had a few bucks to spend but didn't know what to do. i went to a local shop and asked how much the s13 and the s15 motor cost. the s15 1600 bucks more then a s13! then i asked the shop how much HP can a s13 bottom end handle? The max they did a stock bottom end to a s13 was at 412 hp. they told me get a s13, upgrade the turbo and bam u got urself a s15 with more power, and plus if i ever decide to change the pistons and rods the turbo is alreday upgraded for me so it saves me money in the long run!


phase2motortrend (one of the respected sr20 shops in the country and definately on the west coast) has a 240sx with a s13 red top that makes 527hp on a stock bottom end. phase2 sells s13 red top front clips for 2,500$. s15 clips run for 5,000$. installation of a s15 will run around 3,000$ if not more. wiring's a bitch with this engine as well as messing around with it's drivetrain.



> Hey guys, I'm new to the forums here. I was going to post about a 95-98 240SX getting a Sr20DET swap, and s15 front end conversion, but this post was asking one of my questions already.
> 
> Anyway, what are the specs on the RB25DET as in hp and torque? What are the stock outputs of the RB20DET for the s13, s14, and s15?
> 
> ...


first of all, welcome to nissan forums 

i don't know much about rb's.. rb20det makes about 200-205hp and rb25det makes about 250hp stock. u typed rb20det's for s13, s14, s15. i'm assuming that was a typo and u meant to type sr20det.

S13 Redtops SR20DET:
200-205hp @ 6000 rpm
203 ft/lbs @ 4000 rpm
Garrett T25 turbocharger

S13 Blacktops SR20DET: (only difference w/ Redtops: slightly newer)
200-205hp @ 6000 rpm
203 ft/lbs @ 4000 rpm
Garrett T25 turbocharger

S14 SR20DET: (no more redtops..just blacktops so they just call it S14 SR20DET)
220hp @ 6000 rpm
203 ft/lbs @ 4000 rpm 
Garrett T-28 Ball Bearing turbocharger
Variable Valve Timing (VVT)

S15 SR20DET:
250hp @ 6000 rpm
6 Speed transmission
Garrett T28 Ball Bearing with cast divider wall between turbocharger exhaust flow turbine and turbocharger exhaust actuator wastegate flapper
Variable Valve Timing (VVT)

afterdarktuning is a pretty reliable source of rb's. you might also want to check out venus-auto. with a sr20det or rb25det, you will be running 13's or 12's. check stickies for more swap info. if it's a motorset, it comes with engine, tranny, and ecu. if it's a front clip, it comes with everything in the engine bay including tranny. i HIGHLY, HIGHLY recommend getting a front clip when doing a swap.

for a s15 front conversion, that is all u will need. i recommend going to a reputable shop for this. it will be worth the money and turn out very nicely.

there's a sticky in the general section of the 240sx about general 240sx/sr20det info. there's a very nice sticky about rb25 swaps in the s13 section. hope that helped



> As far as the redtop s13 sr20 goes, it makes less horsepower in stock trim than the s15 due to lack of variable valve timing and lower stock boost. However, it has a high-port head which the later black tops do did not. So if you plan on upgrading things in the future, the early redtops have the greatest power potential. PEACE!


i already posted why s15 makes more power than s13/s14. i have never heard of the s15 sr20det running higher boost than s13/s14 sr20det's.. so far as i know, all sr20det's stock boost is 6psi. i agree with you that s13 sr20det's (both redtop or blacktop but preferably red) are the best to mod.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

S14 T28 were not all ball bearing. Only a few of the late model ones were.
JDM S15 runs higher boost. AUSDM s15 is detuned by about 40HP


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

new things i learned from joel (which i do quite often ):

most, not all s14 t28's were ball bearing and jdm s15 sr's run higher boost..

do you know the exact boost the JDM s15 runs?? what about the ones in australia??


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Australian ones are 8psi. Weak as piss. (but still better than a WRX)
JDM ones have a much better exhaust and the boost sits at around 10-12 i think. Its hard to find out cos the JDM ones that get imported are usually slightly modified.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

..so when are you gonna get ur s15??


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

When i get sick of the 180
Ive just got a whole lot of new bits for it so ill enjoy them first


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you need to post those new bits. i haven't drooled in awhile..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I will when they go on the car and i get some photos.
1 month.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

how can you tell which S14 T28's are ball bearing and which are not?

I was under the impression that they were all ball bearing... but I have been known to be wrong every once and a while...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> * i haven't drooled in awhile..  *


keep it that way, Jeong has herpes    

 

:jump:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *keep it that way, Jeong has herpes
> 
> 
> 
> :jump: *


:bs:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *how can you tell which S14 T28's are ball bearing and which are not?
> 
> I was under the impression that they were all ball bearing... but I have been known to be wrong every once and a while...  *


Not all ball bearing - actually it was dicovered recently that towards the end of the s15 production run, Nissan went back to the older sleeve bearing T28 as a part of some cost cutting activities. 

The only sure way to check is by the part numbers on the turbos.
If your desperate though you can actually hear a ball bearing turbo spool down when your engine shuts off - sounds like a skateboard wheel.


----------

